# Help



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok, I just got home from work and during the day my mom had put 3 persimmons outside because they had ants on them. Well I get home and there were only 2. The stem from the third one was on Aspen's bed. The butthead ate one. He's never ever done stuff like this before. I will fast him tonight. Are these ok for canines? Should I fast him tomorrow morning also?


Persimmons and Frozen Persimmon Sorbet | recipe from FatFree Vegan Kitchen


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I did some research and the only thing I came across was that the seeds can cause intestinal obstruction and enteritis. In other words, I wouldn't really worry about it (since Aspen is such a big guy).


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The only thing I know about them in regards to dogs is that the seeds can cause blockages since the seeds are rather large. Other than that they aren't toxic. 

Just keep a close eye on him for lethargy, pain, diarrhea, and/or vomiting.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

catahoulamom said:


> I did some research and the only thing I came across was that the seeds can cause intestinal obstruction and enteritis. In other words, I wouldn't really worry about it (since Aspen is such a big guy).


That's what I found too.


----------

